# Problem mit Unicable und Samsung TV



## e_MJ_ay (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem: bei mir im Haus gibt es "Leider" die sogenannte Einkabel Lösung (Unicable) welches Bestimmte Receiver vorraussetzt mein Fernseher mit triple Tuner (Samsung UE46F6500SS) sollte diese Technik eigentlich unterstützen, jedoch habe ich im Menu des Fernsehers andere Frequenzen als sie auf dem switch der Anlage stehen nun weis ich nicht was ich tun soll.
Hatte bereits die Idee einfach ein zweites LNB anzuschließen, jedoch habe ich schon rausbekommen das es nicht möglich ist 2 LNB´s an einer Sat-Schüssel auf den selben Satelieten auszurichten also fällt das schonmal weg.
Eine 2te Schüssel kommt nichtin frage da der Vermieter dies nicht gestattet.
nun weis ich nicht was ich machen soll.
Anbei mal ein paar Bilder wie die Anlage aussieht, hoffe einer von euch hat ne Lösung für mich da ich schon seit über 1 Monat für Sky zahle un  d noch immer mit DVB-T hier rumgurke möchte ich das jetzt mal langsam irgendwie hinbekommen 
wichtig wäre mir auch das ich Einen Sender gucken und gleichzeitig einen anderen Aufnehmen kann, das geht ja meines wissens nach nur mit entweder 2 Kabeln oder halt Unicable(da der TV nur einen Eingang hat bleibt ja nur Unicable richtig??)
ach ja nen extra Receiver kommt nicht in Frage, ich bin froh endlich mal nur 2 Geräte da stehen zu haben (TV+Blu-Ray) 

danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## metalstore (16. Juni 2014)

Hast du in den Einstellungen vom Fernseher das auch auf den "Einkabelbetrieb" umgestellt? 
Wenn nicht, kann es sein, dass er noch ein "normales" Satellitensignal erwartet und kein einkabeltaugliches (so war es zumindest bei mir)


----------



## e_MJ_ay (16. Juni 2014)

klar das hab ich schon gemacht habe auch alle am Fernseher vorhandenen Frequenzen durch geswitcht, habe zwar bei einigen Bild jedoch findet er dann zb. zdf HD 3 mal und die anderen parteien im haus können dann entweder diesen Sender nicht empfangen oder haben Garkein Bild mehr.

hier mal die Frequenzen die der TV mir zur auswahl stellt:
-1210
-1420
-1680
-2040

dazu kann ich halt noch eine Steckplatznummer auswählen zwischen 1 und 8 
jedoch sind das halt nicht die Frequenzen welche auf dem Switch stehen (siehe Bild)


----------



## metalstore (16. Juni 2014)

Was genau sind das für Frequenzen?
Bei mir kann man unter "Transponder" Frequenzen >10.000 MHz einstellen 
Ist es das, oder was anderes?


----------



## e_MJ_ay (16. Juni 2014)

Das sind die user band Frequenzen in den unikabel Einstellungen


----------



## metalstore (16. Juni 2014)

Kannst du ein anderes Nutzerband auswählen, bei dem es auch funktioniert?


----------



## e_MJ_ay (16. Juni 2014)

Ja bei dem 1210  hab ich auf den Steckplätzen 1 und 2 einige Sender  auf allen anderen nix dabei haben die Nachbarn dann aber kein Bild


----------



## metalstore (16. Juni 2014)

Mit den Steckplätzen meinst du jetzt die am Switch?

Mit dem Nutzerband habe ich den Fernseher gemeint (bei mir kann man TV, zwar kein Samsung, dürfte aber relativ gleich sein, Nutzerband und dessen Frequenz einstellen )


----------



## e_MJ_ay (16. Juni 2014)

Nein ich kann am TV den Steckplatz einstellen von dem Kabel am Switch und die Frequenz meines Wissens nach ist das userband die Frequenz!?!?!?


----------



## crae (17. Juni 2014)

Meines Wissens stellt Sky bald auf Pairing um, dann dürfte es mit einem integrierten Tuner nicht mehr funktionieren, zudem bekommt man doch den Receiver geschenkt dazu oder? Stell die Frage am besten mal ins digitalfernsehen-Forum, da bekommst du glaube ich mehr Antworten als hier.

mfg, crae


----------



## stevie4one (17. Juni 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Meines Wissens stellt Sky bald auf Pairing um, dann dürfte es mit einem integrierten Tuner nicht mehr funktionieren, zudem bekommt man doch den Receiver geschenkt dazu oder?
> 
> mfg, crae



Bislang ist Pairing wohl eher ein Gerücht. Habe selbst Sky (in einem freien CI-Modul) und bislang keine Anzeichen von Pairing. Der Receiver wird immer gemietet, er verbleibt immer im Eigentum von Sky.



e_MJ_ay schrieb:


> mein Fernseher mit triple Tuner (Samsung UE46F6500SS) sollte diese Technik eigentlich unterstützen, jedoch habe ich im Menu des Fernsehers andere Frequenzen als sie auf dem switch der Anlage stehen nun weis ich nicht was ich tun soll. das hab ich schon gemacht habe auch alle am Fernseher vorhandenen Frequenzen durch geswitcht, habe zwar bei einigen Bild jedoch findet er dann zb. zdf HD 3 mal und die anderen parteien im haus können dann entweder diesen Sender nicht empfangen oder haben Garkein Bild mehr.
> 
> hier mal die Frequenzen die der TV mir zur auswahl stellt:
> -1210
> ...



Es können manuell per Fernbedienung andere Frequenzen eingegeben werden, einfach mit Hilfe der Nummerntasten die richtigen Frequenzen eintippen.



e_MJ_ay schrieb:


> wichtig wäre mir auch das ich Einen Sender gucken und gleichzeitig einen anderen Aufnehmen kann, das geht ja meines wissens nach nur mit entweder 2 Kabeln oder halt Unicable(da der TV nur einen Eingang hat bleibt ja nur Unicable richtig??)



Das wird wohl überhaupt nicht gehen. Der Samsung hat ja jeweils nur einen Tuner, je nach Empfangsweg, hier also nur einen Tuner für SAT. Wie willst du mit einem Empfänger zwei Programme bedienen?

Wichtig wäre aber wohl ersteinmal alles zum Laufen zu bringen. Welche Unicable Frequenzen wurden dir bzw. deinem Haushalt zugeordnet? Wie du bereits richtig festgestellt hast, führt dein Testen bzw. Nutzen von bereits vergebenen Frequenzen dazu, dass deine Nachbarn kein TV Signal mehr haben.


----------



## e_MJ_ay (17. Juni 2014)

Die frequenzen die für mich frei seien sollten sind: 1980 und 2096 wenn ich nacher zuhause bin werd ich das mal versuchen über die fernbedienung einzugeben dann stellt sich mir noch die frage woher weis ich welchen steckplatz ich auswählen muss ?


----------



## stevie4one (17. Juni 2014)

Steckplatz wie auf deinem Bild angegeben, 7 = 1980 und 8 = 2096. Ggf. kannst du mal probieren bei den Steckplätzen eine Nummer runterzugehen. Samsung hält sich in seiner Nummerierung der Steckplätze nicht an den Standard. Du solltest auch Diseqc anschalten, das LNB braucht die Steuersignale (Befehl zum Frequenzwechsel beim Umschalten) vom Samsung.

Aus der Bedienungsanleitung (Seite 24) zum TV:
_SatCR/Unicable: Hiermit aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren Sie die Unterstützung für die Unikabelinstallation.
Steckplatznummer: Hiermit wählen Sie die Nummer des SatCR-Benutzersteckplatzes für diesen Receiver.
Steckplatzfrequenz: Geben Sie die entsprechende Frequenz zum Empfangen des SatCR-Signals ein.
Steckp.-F. erkennen: Hiermit erkennt das Gerät automatisch die Signalfrequenz der gewählten Steckplatznummer.
Steckp.-F. überpr.: Hiermit wird überprüft, ob die eingegebene Frequenz mit dem gewählten Steckplatz übereinstimmt._

PS: Aktuelle Firmware auf deinem Samsung installiert?


----------



## e_MJ_ay (17. Juni 2014)

Ok danke ja firmware hab ich gestern noch geupdated ich schau gleich mal ob das funktioniert bis dahin schonmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## crae (17. Juni 2014)

Also der IST-Zustand von Sky ist, das sie momentan Geräte sukzessive austauschen bei Bestandskunden und bei Neukunden gleich Pairing-HW liefern, so hab ich es jedenfalls gehört.


----------



## stevie4one (17. Juni 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Also der IST-Zustand von Sky ist, das sie momentan Geräte sukzessive austauschen bei Bestandskunden und bei Neukunden gleich Pairing-HW liefern, so hab ich es jedenfalls gehört.


 
Meine Eltern: Bestandskunden (seit über 15 Jahren) mit Zwangstausch vor etwa 1 Monat (neue Karte und SAT-Receiver) - bislang kein Pairing (neue Sky V14 läuft in einem Maxcam Twin V2 in einem Technisat-Receiver).
Ich selbst: Neukunde (vor etwa 3 Wochen) mit komplett neuer Hardware seitens Sky (neue Sky Karte V14 und SAT-Receiver). Auch bei mir läuft die Karte in einem Maxcam Twin V2 in diversen Technisat Receivern.

Was aber auffällt bei dem Thema: die meisten Meldungen zwecks Pairing bei Sky liegen bei SAT-Kunden vor, welche ebenfalls HD+ auf der Sky Karte freigeschaltet haben. Sobald HD+ via Sky gekündigt wird, soll es wohl wieder gehen.


----------



## e_MJ_ay (18. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe hat alles geklappt


----------

